# Fluval spec stocking?



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Hi everyone! So I got the Fluval spec for my birthday under the excuse of breeding CPOs, but it has evolved a little. So here's the question: is 3 neon tetras, one olive/zebra/whatever I can find nerite snail, and a pair of CPOs be too much? With 50% weekly water changes, of course. Thanks guys.pics to come.


CPOs look so cool! But, I have a spec and I think it would be overstocked. I think the only thing you could really put in the spec would be Amano and CRS or RCS shrimp, and nerites. You might be able to do a couple fish but they are going to be extremely bored with nowhere to swim.

From Aqadvisor when I plug in 2.5g and 2x CPO:



> Note: Dwarf Orange Crayfish is capable of killing and eating most smaller bottom dwelling species especially during the night. Be careful when you are selecting other species to go along with this species. They have to be each given their own hiding spots, and the tank must be decorated with that in mind.
> Warning: Your selected species may eventually require 140% of your aquarium space. You may need to deal with territorial aggressions later on. Try removing some of (Cambarellus patzcuarensis sp. Orange) or get a larger tank.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

if you do weekly WC you'll be fine....but this is coming from someone who loves overstocking....I think if you have good water discipline, you can do a lot of things that are a little beyond the norm...

ohhh...and happy b-day..!!!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Shrimpnmoss!

I religiously keep up with all of my water changes. I have _NEVER_ ever missed one. Except when I went to california for 10 days. But that's it!

So, if I do 50% WC every friday, I should be okay?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Yup, especially if you have plants in there....that'll further lower the bioload....I don't even count inverts into the bioload count....


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

I think you have way too much stock planned for your tank. I believe CPOs are territorial and need more space than a Spec provides. I would also not put neons in it. The Spec is less than 8" wide and does not provide much swimming room.

I have a Spec and love the tank, but I only keep a few shrimp in it.


----------

